# AJA Output Filter



## norihiro (May 29, 2022)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

AJA Output Filter - Send frame of any source to AJA output



> This is a simple plugin that provides a filter to send video to AJA output.
> 
> The idea is inspired by Decklink Output Filter and majority of the code is copied from this plugin.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Greg Corson (Jul 10, 2022)

Hi, right now this plugin immediately grabs my AJA card on startup which prevents other programs from using it.  I routinely use Unreal Engine for Virtual production which reads video from my AJA card, then I use OBS to screen-record for tutorials.  Can't do that with this plugin enabled.

Also, I have a AJA Kona-HDMI which is input-only, so since this is an output filter it shouldn't even try to open that particular card.

A work around seems to be to take the "aja" plugin files out of the obs plugins folder.  Though I assume they will come back if I get an OBS update.

It would be nice if there was a simple "off" switch for the plugin, or if it just didn't attempt to access the card till you startup the filter.


----------



## norihiro (Jul 10, 2022)

Greg Corson said:


> Hi, right now this plugin immediately grabs my AJA card on startup which prevents other programs from using it.  I routinely use Unreal Engine for Virtual production which reads video from my AJA card, then I use OBS to screen-record for tutorials.  Can't do that with this plugin enabled.
> 
> Also, I have a AJA Kona-HDMI which is input-only, so since this is an output filter it shouldn't even try to open that particular card.
> 
> ...


When you disable the filter (by clicking eye icon in the list named "Effect Filters". Isn't this sufficient for your case?

If you remove this filter ("obs-aja-output-filter.so") and still you have the problem, the problem should be asked on the support channel of OBS Studio (Discord server or the forums).



Greg Corson said:


> Also, I have a AJA Kona-HDMI which is input-only, so since this is an output filter it shouldn't even try to open that particular card.


Is the device listed in "AJA I/O Device Output" from the Tool menu as well? If listed, it should be reported to obs-studio. This plugin just reuse the same property as the AJA I/O Device Output so that I guess the list should be same.


----------



## norihiro (Jul 10, 2022)

Maybe, it might be a possibility to have a checkbox to autostart, start and stop buttons.


----------



## norihiro (Aug 13, 2022)

norihiro updated AJA Output Filter with a new update entry:

OBS AJA Output Filter 0.2.0



> This is an experimental release of AJA Output Filter plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes at 0.2.0*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 16, 2022)

norihiro updated AJA Output Filter with a new update entry:

OBS AJA Output Filter 0.2.1



> This is an experimental release of AJA Output Filter plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes at 0.2.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 20, 2022)

norihiro updated AJA Output Filter with a new update entry:

OBS AJA Output Filter 0.2.2



> This is an experimental release of AJA Output Filter plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes at 0.2.2*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 31, 2022)

norihiro updated AJA Output Filter with a new update entry:

AJA Output Filter 0.2.3



> This is an experimental release of AJA Output Filter plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes at 0.2.3*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

